# Durban Sands Board members and addresses



## BarCol (May 23, 2006)

Okay I admit my filing system is a mess....but, does anyone have their last DS levy statement and letter from the Board handy - you know the one where they said they were going to raise the _levy_ for new elevators because _special assessments _are unpopular??  If you can find your letter, can you please post the name and address of the Board member who signed the letter?

I'm just thinking about paying my 2008 levy (and the back levy owed for 2006 and 2007) and thought before I do, I'll also write to these guys and ask them what incredible improvements they intend doing in subsequent years with my increased levy (or did they spell that out as well and I just missed it...)......


----------



## 225chs (May 23, 2006)

Notice of increase was not signed. Directors are Richard Barlow,Tony Fernandes,Stuat Lamont.Tony Ridl,Shaun Lamont and Alex Bosch.Resort manager is Edelle Grung


----------



## BarCol (May 23, 2006)

Thanks very much


----------



## Carolinian (May 23, 2006)

If you want to know about the Lamonts and their Club Leisure empire (CRI, Flexi-club, star club, etc.) check out www.crimeshare.org/77.html

Stuart Lamont is known as ''the bullfrog'' BTW.  You will also find most of the other directors names there as well as they are heavies in the Club Leisure group, not local resort members.  I wonder if any of them are independent owner directors.  Taking a look at that list and knowing the background of Club Leisure and its tenacles, I would run, not walk away from this resort.

You may have to scroll through some other material on shady operators in SA, but there is some REAL interesting material there, and also on another page in the SA archives.


----------

